# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  does this look like legit TEST E

## biggjd69

Legit Test E OR fAKE? lOOKS A LITTLE DARK BUT THEN AGAIN THAT IS THE USUAL COLOR. JUST THOUGHT IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A CLEARER. yOUR tHOUGHTS

----------


## austinite

Looks cloudy like it crashed. Who makes that anyway?

----------


## biggjd69

> Looks cloudy like it crashed. Who makes that anyway?


I was thinking the same thing. Now let me show you another one

----------


## biggjd69

Attachment 143678 TEST E. Clearer. This looks legit

----------


## austinite

I asked you who makes it???

----------


## biggjd69

Punta canta

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Does that first bottle have like a jazzy label? If labs were smart they'd use plain boring lettering and professional. Anything thing that looks like cartoony just makes me uneasy. I feel like it means the people who made it are stupid, and have bad judgment...and mayeb have bad judgment in other ways...like how they filter their gear. I don't know, but if they have a good rep they have a good rep. i dont know anything about rival, though there are many labs i dont know about so

----------


## biggjd69

> Does that first bottle have like a jazzy label? If labs were smart they'd use plain boring lettering and professional. Anything thing that looks like cartoony just makes me uneasy. I feel like it means the people who made it are stupid, and have bad judgment...and mayeb have bad judgment in other ways...like how they filter their gear. I don't know, but if they have a good rep they have a good rep. i dont know anything about rival, though there are many labs i dont know about so


Thanks buddy

----------


## wmaousley

Do you trust your source?

----------


## biggjd69

> Do you trust your source?


Yes I do. I just think the first batch was not good, too cloudy.

----------


## biggjd69

> I asked you who makes it???


You ask me who made it. Were you just asking or did you know something you wanted to share?

----------

